# Our Golden Boy Oakley



## cgriffin

I am so very sorry for your loss! Your boy was beautiful!
I lost all of my previous dogs to hemangiosarcoma - horrible cancer and disease!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry! Hemangiosarcoma is such an awful thing. I've lost two goldens to it. Run free, handsome Oakley!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

aww Oakley. It sounds like he was such a good golden and brought so much joy to you. I'm so sorry for his loss.. its always too soon.


----------



## bemyangell

So sorry for your loss. Our golden friends sure do help us through everything.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry. I have also lost a dog to hemangiosarcoma, a horrible disease.


----------



## elly

I'm so very sorry. He was beautiful. 
Run free sweet boy x


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

I am so, so sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Oakley to this horrible disease. I too lost my beloved Yaichi to this insidious killer. My thoughts and heart are with you and your family.


----------



## Bwilson

I am so sorry for your loss and what a moving and beautiful tribute for Oakley. He sounds like he was an amazing family member and will be greatly missed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for your loss of Oakley, he was a beautiful boy.
Your tribute to him was beautiful and so very heartfelt. I know he was a very special boy to your family and he touched all of your lives in a very special way.

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly Oakley


----------



## Melakat

Thank you for your kind words everyone. I knew I could come here for some comfort. 

We know that we will in time get another Golden. I cannot imagine another breed even knowing how high the risks of this awful cancer is.

I have been reading a lot about this cancer and know there was nothing we could have done. In a way it was nice knowing he was not dying before our eyes and we take great comfort in knowing he had a great life.

These Goldens are truly almost human like. Our Oakley was a gift from the heavens above!

Thanks again everyone. Kathryn


----------



## MaggieandBailey

So sorry for your loss...what a beautiful boy. They truly become part of the family.


----------



## wjane

I'm sorry to hear about your boy. It does sound like he had a great life though and judging from your pictures it sure looked like he was a happy gorgeous boy. RIP


----------



## Karen519

*Kathryn*



Melakat said:


> Thank you for your kind words everyone. I knew I could come here for some comfort.
> 
> We know that we will in time get another Golden. I cannot imagine another breed even knowing how high the risks of this awful cancer is.
> 
> I have been reading a lot about this cancer and know there was nothing we could have done. In a way it was nice knowing he was not dying before our eyes and we take great comfort in knowing he had a great life.
> 
> These Goldens are truly almost human like. Our Oakley was a gift from the heavens above!
> 
> Thanks again everyone. Kathryn


I am so very sorry about Oakley. Having lost two dogs to this cancer, there is NOTHING you could have done. Please email me the date that Oakley crossed to the Rainbow Bridge and I will add him to the 2014 RAINBOW BRIDGE LIST.
So glad that you will get another dog; for my hubby and I it's the only way to survive the loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Melakat*

I added sweet Oakley to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-16.html#post5032890


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for your loss, what a beautiful boy x


----------



## Bear12

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Melakat

Well today is Day 6 without my handsome fella. I work from home and I sure miss him at my feet. He used to love eating the last little bit of my oatmeal. I know, I spoiled the big goofy boy.

My heart has not hurt this bad since I lost my Father in 1997. Our whole family is hurting.

My husband and I took our first walk together without him over the weekend and it broke our hearts to go by the creek he used to lie down in and drink water out of. He used to live to sleep in our shoe closet on top of all of our shoes - the silly guy 

We bought a cottage on a lake 5 years ago and we are heading up there this weekend. We have never been there without Oakley. He was a permanent fixture on our dock and he was forever wanting us to throw his toy in to retrieve it. It is going to be a tough visit at the lake the first time without him and to celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving of all things. Yes, I will be thankful for him and all that he gave to us 

Thanks for letting me talk about my pain. Here is a pic of Oakley waiting for his big brother to come back safely in his canoe before a storm and how fitting - a rainbow! Kathryn


----------



## solinvictus

I am so sorry for your loss. Your boy was gorgeous.

As long as you keep your memories he will always be in your heart.


----------



## Taylorsmum

So very sorry for your loss. He was a stunning boy. That huge gut wrenching hole is only there because of the love you had for him and him for you. How wonderful that you had him in your life and that you can carry him in your heart and memories for ever.


----------



## Karen519

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> Well today is Day 6 without my handsome fella. I work from home and I sure miss him at my feet. He used to love eating the last little bit of my oatmeal. I know, I spoiled the big goofy boy.
> 
> My heart has not hurt this bad since I lost my Father in 1997. Our whole family is hurting.
> 
> My husband and I took our first walk together without him over the weekend and it broke our hearts to go by the creek he used to lie down in and drink water out of. He used to live to sleep in our shoe closet on top of all of our shoes - the silly guy
> 
> We bought a cottage on a lake 5 years ago and we are heading up there this weekend. We have never been there without Oakley. He was a permanent fixture on our dock and he was forever wanting us to throw his toy in to retrieve it. It is going to be a tough visit at the lake the first time without him and to celebrate Canadian Thanksgiving of all things. Yes, I will be thankful for him and all that he gave to us
> 
> Thanks for letting me talk about my pain. Here is a pic of Oakley waiting for his big brother to come back safely in his canoe before a storm and how fitting - a rainbow! Kathryn


All of those firsts are so painful-it will hurt for a long, long, time. I am so very sorry. Your Oakley sounds like he was a big, lovable, goof. Hope that you and your hubby will open your hearts to another dog that needs you, when you are ready.


----------



## Melakat

My hardwood floors are far too clean  Yes, we have already decided we are a family that needs a Golden in it and some time in the New Year we will definitely have another Golden in our lives.

It is interesting how each of us grieves differently. My 24 year old son took Oakley's loss very hard and he has designed a tatoo that he is going to put on his inner arm bicep - this is his first tatoo with Oakley's paw print and name.

My husband put his sorrow into making a beautiful bird house that we are going to take up to the lake and it has Oakley's name on it in wood letters.

I just cry every day - but it is getting easier. I also have spent a lot of time on here reading and knowing that I am not the only one that has had to go through this. I also have been reading about breeders, etc. and knowing that one day we will open our hearts and love again.

How wonderful is it to have loved a boy that much and receive so much love in return - I truly believe that these Goldens are gifts from above.


----------



## xooxlinds

May he rest peacefully watching over you and your family. He was so handsome


----------



## tzickefoose

I too am sorry for your loss. I never heard of hemangiosarcoma until September 14, 2014 when it claimed our Winston in only 4 hours. He was just past seven years old and we are still heartbroken. God bless as you heal and move forward. I hope for you and all who go through this that we dust ourselves off and risk loving again. The joys outweigh the pain and for me, the immeasurable pain is a great indicator of the love we have for our four footed sidekicks.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for your message on Daisy's thread. I have just read your story and I am so very sorry to hear about your loss of Oakley  He was such a beautiful boy and it sounds like he was such a special friend to all of your family. Someone once described goldens as fluffy angels that are sent to help us get through tough times and I like to think this is true because Daisy helped our family.

It sounds like Oakley was was so precious to you all and he must have had a fantastic life surrounded by the people that he loved the most. I bet you've got so many wonderful memories of your boy to treasure. It doesn't seem like it, but time will help to ease your pain a little - so many of us here unfortunately understand how you must be feeling. The loss of a golden best friend is heartbreaking. Feel free to share any photos/memories of your beautiful boy, we'd love to hear more about him. Take care.


----------



## Melakat

Thank you so much for your kind words Daisy & Sammy's Mom. Both of your Goldens are beautiful! We know as a family our home requires a Golden Angel in it and I feel that sometime in the New Year we will, like you, open our hearts to love again. We sometimes are a little afraid though that we will compare the new pup to Oakley as we really feel that he was one of a kind and of course the new pup will also be special in it's own way I am sure.

Well we are a very active family and we have a cabin on a beautiful lake 5 hours out of Vancouver, BC Canada. Our Oakley he sure did have a wonderful life and he loved his time at the lake.

I would love to brag a bit about him and thank you for prompting me to do so. I feel honoring him in this way helps my healing. It is the least I can do for all that he gave us.

So here are a couple of pics of my boys and their Oaks at the lake.

Enjoy


----------



## HolDaisy

Those photos are beautiful, thank you for sharing your special memories. Your cabin sounds lovely and it looks like Oakley had a great time at the lake, you can see how much your boys loved him and how much he loved them.

When we lost Daisy we were adamant that we couldn't have another because we'd never love another golden as much and we felt that we were almost betraying Daisy if we did. Our home was empty for a year after losing her and it was almost unbearable without a golden around. After talking to people on here and reading about their stories we came round to the idea that Daisy would want us to love again. We realised that she'd had a nice little life with us and we knew that we could offer another golden a loving home.
It all happened quite quickly and my Dad telephoned a breeder. It turned out she had one little boy left in the litter and after visiting a few times were told that we could have him. People said that nothing would heal our hearts like another golden...and they were right. We still miss Daisy immensely, but Sammy has helped us so much.

Oakley was a lucky boy to have such a loving family who adored him. It helped me when we lost Daisy to honour her through this forum and I spent ages making a video of her (I've just posted it up in Daisy's thread). Feel free to talk about your boy and share as many pics as you like, we all understand how you must be feeling. When the time is right and you are ready Oakley will help to send a perfect golden your way. Take care.

Hollie


----------



## Melakat

Hi Hollie. I have been reading through your thread and I am going to wait until I get to the end of it and later this evening when I have a tissue or two handy to watch your tribute video you made for Daisy.

Interesting my oldest son was the same age as you when you lost Daisy - he will be 25 soon. I would say that he took Oakley's death the hardest of any of us. I am next in line  Oakley used to hang out with my oldest son all of the time. When he would have friends over Oakley would whine away at the basement door until my son would let him come down to hang out with them. He was one of the gang. My son has never had a tatoo before and he has decided to get a tatoo of Oakley's paw print and his name.

Here is is Oakley hanging out with the gang at the lake.

Thank you so much Hollie. As I am reading through your Daisy thread I am noticing many similarities in how we grieve, i.e. how all Daisy's toys were still left out 1 month later. We still have his toys, water and food bowls out and pictures of him and his collars on our fireplace mantle.

Kathryn


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that your son especially is having a tough time losing Oakley, it sounds like they were really close friends. The tattoo is a lovely idea to remember and honour him. I love the photo of him in the boat with you all at the lake, it's beautiful! He looks like he was in his element there, he must have had the time of his life - what a lucky golden he was to have such a loving family 

We left Daisy's things out for so long, we just couldn't move anything for months. Leave all of Oakley's things until you're ready, there's no rush at all. He will live on in your hearts forever and even though you can't see him his spirit will always be around you. This forum was such a support when we lost Daisy. I only intended to post her story up to raise awareness of her condition and after getting to know people on here I ended up logging on every day. You've definitely found the right place, so many of us sadly have gone through what you have too, so understand your heartache.


----------



## Melakat

4 weeks ago today that we lost our sweet handsome boy.

I get teary eyed less often but Hollie we still have a shrine of all of his things on our living room mantle, pics with him with each of us, his collars, his blankie, his water and food bowl still sit in their place. No I cannot bring myself to take it away and put it in a box just yet. 

Okay now I am getting teary eyed. 

But - there is some light in our lives. I have been talking to breeders and have narrowed my search to 2 litters. Waiting to hear if the females are pregnant and if so we would have a puppy to take home in January or February. I found it has helped with my grieving to search for a new Golden to open our hearts to. I know Oakley would want that for us.

Someone told me this in the past week which I find comforting: *Oakley's gift to you was to show you the beauty and sweetness of this breed we all love.*

Oakley - I just wanted to say that Momma Loves you Forever sweet Boy! We all miss you and how you lit up our home and lives. xoxxxxxxxoooo


----------



## Karen519

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> 4 weeks ago today that we lost our sweet handsome boy.
> 
> I get teary eyed less often but Hollie we still have a shrine of all of his things on our living room mantle, pics with him with each of us, his collars, his blankie, his water and food bowl still sit in their place. No I cannot bring myself to take it away and put it in a box just yet.
> 
> Okay now I am getting teary eyed.
> 
> But - there is some light in our lives. I have been talking to breeders and have narrowed my search to 2 litters. Waiting to hear if the females are pregnant and if so we would have a puppy to take home in January or February. I found it has helped with my grieving to search for a new Golden to open our hearts to. I know Oakley would want that for us.
> 
> Someone told me this in the past week which I find comforting: *Oakley's gift to you was to show you the beauty and sweetness of this breed we all love.*
> 
> Oakley - I just wanted to say that Momma Loves you Forever sweet Boy! We all miss you and how you lit up our home and lives. xoxxxxxxxoooo


Melakat

I know how it hurts. I'm sure Oakley will be so happy for you, when you have a pup to share your love and life with!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you as it's been 4 weeks since you lost your special boy, it really is so tough  
I'm really happy to hear that you've been in contact with some breeders, Oakley would want you all to be happy again and he will be so proud of you for taking that next step. You gave him a lovely life and he would definitely want you to let another golden into your hearts. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Melakat

Thank you Daisy and Sammy's Mom. Today I have assorted all of Oakley's pictures, combinig all of our family favorites to make a an honorary video tribute for him. That was hard to do.

I take comfort in having a really good feeling I will see him again some day 

I also am feeling very happy that we will have a new puppy at the end of January which will give us some more time for our hearts to heal.

A couple of more pics... the ducks at the lake really liked Oakley


----------



## Goldylover2

So sorry for your loss of Oakley. I lost my Ginger after a 1.5 mile hike at the park. I didn't know she was sick. She handed me her paw within 30 minutes of taking her last breath. A sad day to say the least. It's been 7 months now and I try to remember the good times. As time goes by the pain will lessen.


----------



## california gold

Kathryn, I love all your pictures of Oakley. My favorite is of him and the duck! Love, love, love. This is the first chance I've had to read his/your story and what a handsome, well loved boy he was. I can see how he was just one of the kids. It's just so hard when they are gone.... Hugs to you and your family. Mary


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos, I too love the one with the duck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your Oakley was such a beautiful boy, I can see from your pictures how much he meant to all of you and what an important part of your lives he was. They tell so many wonderful stories. These memories will be with you forever and in time when you think of him and remember these special times, you will be able to smile instead of cry. I promise you it will happen but it takes time to heal and all of you will grieve and heal in your own way and in your own time frame. 

These Goldens that come into our lives are a very special gift to us all. We learn so many lessons from them. My bridge boy was my first Golden, because of him I will always have a Golden in my life. I too couldn't bear the thought of not having another one in my life, I needed one again and always will. 

I'm glad to hear you may be bringing a new little one into your lives, I think that is a tribute to just how wonderful and special Oakley was to you all. You can never replace one dog with another, but you can choose to open your heart to the love and joy one will bring you. Each one is very special and unique in their own way and will have a special meaning to your lives and hold a special place in your heart. This little one will help your hearts heal, bring love and joy back into your lives. In time you will see things in this one that will remind you of Oakley, I have seen it several times with my current boy. I take it as a very special gift from my Bridge boy letting me know he's still with us watching over us.

Looking forward to seeing and hearing about your little one.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for sharing those beautiful photos of Oakley. I especially love the duck one, such a kind and gentle boy. It really is unbearable to lose a golden. We've lost lots of dogs over the years, but for some reason it hit extra hard with Daisy. Oakley will be really pleased that a little golden will soon be on the way to help heal his family's broken hearts.



Goldylover2 said:


> So sorry for your loss of Oakley. I lost my Ginger after a 1.5 mile hike at the park. I didn't know she was sick. She handed me her paw within 30 minutes of taking her last breath. A sad day to say the least. It's been 7 months now and I try to remember the good times. As time goes by the pain will lessen.


Just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear about your tragic loss of Ginger, it must have been devastating  time will help you a little. Take care.







Goldylover2 said:


> So sorry for your loss of Oakley. I lost my Ginger after a 1.5 mile hike at the park. I didn't know she was sick. She handed me her paw within 30 minutes of taking her last breath. A sad day to say the least. It's been 7 months now and I try to remember the good times. As time goes by the pain will lessen.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melakat

Goldylover I am so sorry to hear that you too lost your sweet Ginger so unexpectedly as we did. It is such a shock to lose them within hours - and to not to prepare for a Goodbye. But then again I don't think we can ever prepare for that. Thank you for writing your words of encouragement.

Mary - when I watched your beautiful tribute video of Bridgette Anne yesterday it motivated me to start to prepare one for Oakley and so I gathered all of his photos into a folder and geez it was hard - but I am glad I am doing this - part of the healing process. Thinking about you today 

Thank you Karen, Carolina, Barnaby's Mom, Hollie and every one else that keeps checking in on me. So appreciated and so good to know that I am pretty normal in that it hurts so much but I know that in time it will get better. I just wish it would hurry on up  Thank you for also sharing in your experiences on getting a new Golden and how that you really can open your heart to love again. I really do believe that this is when we will truly be able to fully heal.

The first week after Oakley passed my husband put his grieving into making a birdhouse to keep at the lake in memory of Oakley as Oakley LOVED the lake. We had so many visitors as soon as we put it outside. Particularly the Stellar Bluejay - he hung out with us for 3 days straight all day. Then... we returned home (5 hour drive from our cabin) and the next morning I am looking out my kitchen window and what do I see? A Stellar bluejay in a tree in our backyard. I have never seen a Stellar at the lake or at home so it is my sign from Oakley that he is living the good life over there and he is telling me not to cry as one day we will be together again 

and I truly do believe this !!!

Thank you all so much for being there with me through this.


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> Goldylover I am so sorry to hear that you too lost your sweet Ginger so unexpectedly as we did. It is such a shock to lose them within hours - and to not to prepare for a Goodbye. But then again I don't think we can ever prepare for that. Thank you for writing your words of encouragement.
> 
> Mary - when I watched your beautiful tribute video of Bridgette Anne yesterday it motivated me to start to prepare one for Oakley and so I gathered all of his photos into a folder and geez it was hard - but I am glad I am doing this - part of the healing process. Thinking about you today
> 
> Thank you Karen, Carolina, Barnaby's Mom, Hollie and every one else that keeps checking in on me. So appreciated and so good to know that I am pretty normal in that it hurts so much but I know that in time it will get better. I just wish it would hurry on up  Thank you for also sharing in your experiences on getting a new Golden and how that you really can open your heart to love again. I really do believe that this is when we will truly be able to fully heal.
> 
> The first week after Oakley passed my husband put his grieving into making a birdhouse to keep at the lake in memory of Oakley as Oakley LOVED the lake. We had so many visitors as soon as we put it outside. Particularly the Stellar Bluejay - he hung out with us for 3 days straight all day. Then... we returned home (5 hour drive from our cabin) and the next morning I am looking out my kitchen window and what do I see? A Stellar bluejay in a tree in our backyard. I have never seen a Stellar at the lake or at home so it is my sign from Oakley that he is living the good life over there and he is telling me not to cry as one day we will be together again
> 
> and I truly do believe this !!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for being there with me through this.


I'm glad that it helped give you the idea to do a video for Oakley. Yes, very hard to go thru all the photo's and a lot of crying while doing it. But as you said, I do think it helps with the healing process and it feels good to honor them in such a way. From the pictures you have posted of Oakley, I'd say it is going to be a wonderful memorial video. It gave me goose bumps when I read about the Stellar Jay. Wow, no doubt Oakley checking in with you. Your husband did a awesome job building the bird house! Oakley was very much loved you sure can tell. I'm Thinking of you and your family. Hugs, Mary

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your husband did a fantastic job on the birdhouse, it's beautiful.
His heart and soul went into making it, the details are amazing. 

You received a very special gift from Oakley.


----------



## Harleysmum

[
The first week after Oakley passed my husband put his grieving into making a birdhouse to keep at the lake in memory of Oakley as Oakley LOVED the lake. We had so many visitors as soon as we put it outside. Particularly the Stellar Bluejay - he hung out with us for 3 days straight all day. Then... we returned home (5 hour drive from our cabin) and the next morning I am looking out my kitchen window and what do I see? A Stellar bluejay in a tree in our backyard. I have never seen a Stellar at the lake or at home so it is my sign from Oakley that he is living the good life over there and he is telling me not to cry as one day we will be together again 

and I truly do believe this !!!



So sorry for your sudden loss. I too believe this is a sign from Oakley. I have experienced this "coming back to say hello" myself and know many others who have experienced the same thing.


----------



## Melakat

Thank you Harleysmun. I took a visit to Queensland in January. My youngest son was going to College in Sydney for a year and we went to Australia and spent 5 days on Hamilton Island - a dream of a place.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oakley's bird box is beautiful, your husband did a great job with it. Hope that you are doing okay.


----------



## Melakat

Hi Hollie - I am doing much better. Less tears but I still shed them that is for sure. 

I am putting together a tribute video for Oakley and just waiting on a few pictures of him as a younger boy. So that was quite emotional going through all of his photos from when we first met him. But it was healing to do so as well.

We are getting a new Golden at the end of January so that will give us a few more months to heal our hearts. I feel excitement, joy and some guilt too and we all are really optimistic that we will be able to Fall in Love again just as hard as we did with our handsome Oakley. 

We still have all of his things out on our mantle but I guess I will have to do something with them when we pull out our Christmas decorations but I still have some time.

In the Spring we are going to plant a tree at the lake and we will hang his collars in the tree and it will be the "Oakley" tree. 

Thanks Hollie for checking in on me


----------



## HolDaisy

Melakat said:


> Hi Hollie - I am doing much better. Less tears but I still shed them that is for sure.
> 
> I am putting together a tribute video for Oakley and just waiting on a few pictures of him as a younger boy. So that was quite emotional going through all of his photos from when we first met him. But it was healing to do so as well.
> 
> We are getting a new Golden at the end of January so that will give us a few more months to heal our hearts. I feel excitement, joy and some guilt too and we all are really optimistic that we will be able to Fall in Love again just as hard as we did with our handsome Oakley.
> 
> We still have all of his things out on our mantle but I guess I will have to do something with them when we pull out our Christmas decorations but I still have some time.
> 
> In the Spring we are going to plant a tree at the lake and we will hang his collars in the tree and it will be the "Oakley" tree.
> 
> Thanks Hollie for checking in on me



Glad to hear that you are doing okay. We still get so upset over Daisy, but just not as often - time will help you smile more than cry when you remember your beautiful boy. That's great news about a pup at the end of January, do you know if you're getting a boy or girl?

I love the idea of the 'Oakley tree', what a lovely way to remember him  A new golden will definitely help to heal your hearts, Oakley had such a great life he would want you to be happy again. I'm also glad to hear that it's helped you sorting his photos to put together a tribute video, it helped me lots doing one for Daisy and reminded me of many special times we had with her. Take care.


----------



## california gold

Hi Kathryn, I'm just checking in to see how you and your family are doing? I've been thinking about you. When I look at the pictures of Oakley, he reminds me so much of our Gentry. I miss Bridgette Anne everyday. We have her ashes, collar, last ball she played with, picture of her on our kitchen island. I'm torn on whether to put her things away or leave them for a bit. So reading here has helped and I will put them away in due time. We will be going to our riverhome in a couple of weeks and will bring some of her and Murphy Kittyman's ashes out and bury them by a tree that we look out at when we sit on the porch. It will be strange going out there with just 1 fur kid..... Hope you all are doing well. Hugs, Mary


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Melakat said:


> Hi Hollie - I am doing much better. Less tears but I still shed them that is for sure.
> 
> I am putting together a tribute video for Oakley and just waiting on a few pictures of him as a younger boy. So that was quite emotional going through all of his photos from when we first met him. But it was healing to do so as well.
> 
> We are getting a new Golden at the end of January so that will give us a few more months to heal our hearts. I feel excitement, joy and some guilt too and we all are really optimistic that we will be able to Fall in Love again just as hard as we did with our handsome Oakley.
> 
> We still have all of his things out on our mantle but I guess I will have to do something with them when we pull out our Christmas decorations but I still have some time.
> 
> In the Spring we are going to plant a tree at the lake and we will hang his collars in the tree and it will be the "Oakley" tree.
> 
> Thanks Hollie for checking in on me


Try not to feel guilty about the new pup that will be joining your family. I truly believe Oakley wouldn't want you to be sad and lonely. I also feel that because of your love for Oakley, because he was a special boy and was so much a part of your lives, bringing a new little one into your hearts and home will be a wonderful tribute to Oakley.

Each dog is very special and unique in their own way, they hold a special place in your heart and have a special meaning in your life. You can never replace one dog with another, but you can choose to open your heart to love and joy again. This new little one will not only bring love and joy back into your lives, but he/she will also help your hearts heal. 

When I lost my old Guy almost 4 years ago, I found out about a young golden boy that was in my County Humane Society that needed a home. I felt so guilty the day I finally decided to go look at him, it had only been two weeks since our boy passed. I also have a golden girl named Roxy. Roxy is a former breeder girl, she will always need to be with another dog. She was was grieving the loss of her brother, she was very close to him. He taught her how to be a dog, how to enjoy life, and how to be a part of a family. She was regressing very quickly, I was afraid all the progress we'd made with her would be lost if I didn't find another golden as soon as possible to help her heal.

I ended up adopting this golden boy, Remy became a part of our family that day. He brought so much needed joy and love back into our lives and he helped all our hearts heal.

You may see some of Oakley in this new little one. Quite often my Remy will do something that reminds me of my Bridge boy. I take it as a sign that he's still with us, he's watching over us and he's alright.

Open your hearts to this little one, I think you'll be surprised how quickly this little one will make it's way into your hearts.


----------



## Melakat

Hi Carolinas Mom and Mary. Thank you for your checking in. I am at our cabin at the lake with limited Internet so hope this works.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you're doing okay Oakley's Mom and that you're having a nice break at your cabin


----------



## Melakat

Hi Mary, Carolinas Moma and Hollie. Thanks for checking in on me 

All I can say is what a month! I am however starting to heal and the heartache is not so heavy.

I am proud to say that we just returned home from the lake and I had my first day ever of no tears yesterday  Even though as DH and I were walking we bumped into a couple about a block away that has a 12 year old Golden Boy named Timber. So of course they ask right away "where is Oakley" and I proceed to tell them how he passed away and all of the while patting and giving Timber lots of love with NOT ONE TEAR. I could not believe how strong I was!!! Also at the lake, for the first time in a month, I put on the music and am able to listen to most of our playlists. Funny but certain songs still make me really choke up. 

We miss him terribly at the lake though and Mary your first visit to your River place will be tough without Bridgette Anne. Our first visit there was very hard but this was our 2nd visit and it was much easier than the first. I like how you are going to scatter the ashes of Bridgette Anne and your kitty at the river house. We will do the same with Oakley's ashes in the Summer when all of us can be up there at the same time. Do not feel rushed to put away her things and only do them when you are ready.

Carolina's Mom - thank you so much for taking the time to share with me your life with Goldens and how each one has played a special role in your life. We are a family that loves the outdoors and we miss having a Golden at the lake and in our lives and I know that Oakley would not want us to be so bored without one 

Hollie - thanks for checking in. You are an angel


----------



## swishywagga

Just stopping by to say hi and hope that you are ok. The bird house is so beautiful, am glad that this trip to the cabin was easier for you, you are always in my thoughts x


----------



## Melakat

Thank you Swishywagga and Barnaby  for checking in on me.

My Stellar BlueJay was back hanging out with us over the weekend and we had another visitor which I think is possibly a black feral cat. We were playing a board game at our kitchen table one evening and I looked out the window to see two bronze eyes staring in at me. I was startled and then I saw the outline of the black cat who was as black as the night sky. So I have seen deer, moose, cougars, fox and bear at the lake over the years I have never had a black cat sitting on our deck railing staring in at us.

Another sign from Oakley that he is doing well over at RB 

Another pic is of my husband on the deck. We closed the cabin up until New Years Eve and the lake just started to freeze over yesterday morning - you can see it in the pic.

Also pic of my very last picture with Oakley and I at the lake about 2 weeks before he passed away. I had no idea it would be our last pic but thankful I have this pic.


----------



## KKaren

Melakat (Kathryn),

I read through your thread from beginning to end today. So many wonderful pictures of your beautiful boy, with your sons, you, and family friends. I can't believe you had 6 people and Oakley in one canoe! 

And the bird house is extraordinary. 

I look at your story and know that I am on the same path, but several weeks behind and I appreciate that even with your sadness you took the time to also encourage me 

Thanks! Karen


----------



## Melakat

Thanks Karen! My pleasure to have reached out to you. This forum and the wonderful people here sure helped me.

I have enjoyed reading about your very special Merry girl! Thinking about you.


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> Thank you Swishywagga and Barnaby  for checking in on me.
> 
> My Stellar BlueJay was back hanging out with us over the weekend and we had another visitor which I think is possibly a black feral cat. We were playing a board game at our kitchen table one evening and I looked out the window to see two bronze eyes staring in at me. I was startled and then I saw the outline of the black cat who was as black as the night sky. So I have seen deer, moose, cougars, fox and bear at the lake over the years I have never had a black cat sitting on our deck railing staring in at us.
> 
> Another sign from Oakley that he is doing well over at RB
> 
> Another pic is of my husband on the deck. We closed the cabin up until New Years Eve and the lake just started to freeze over yesterday morning - you can see it in the pic.
> 
> Also pic of my very last picture with Oakley and I at the lake about 2 weeks before he passed away. I had no idea it would be our last pic but thankful I have this pic.


Kathryn, Your post made me cry. I'm so glad that Oakley is reaching out and letting you know he is well. Thank you for your words of wisdom. I will take my time with Bridgette's things. I need to find somewhere to put all the containers of our fur babies ashes. We used to have a built in book shelf but that was torn out so I have them with the exception of Bridgette and Murphy in a box. :-( 

Thank you for sharing the pictures with us. Great picture of you and Oakley! Happier times..... Hugs to you and your family. Mary

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos! The final one of you and Oakley is very special indeed, he was such a lucky little boy to have such a wonderful family who all adored him


----------



## Barney and Jennys Parents

I read through your thread and I'm so very sorry x. So many wonderful pictures of your beautiful fur boy x. I'm so pleased to hear that you are having better days, I'm thinking about you and your family and sending healing thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Melakat

Oakley - it has been 2 months this evening that you you collapsed with that evil Hemangio that we did not know was brewing inside of you.

Time has helped subdue the pain of you not being here with us but Mommy wants you to know that you were so very special to each and every one of us and that we will love you forever! 

Even though our new little puppy was just born days ago please know Oaks that we are getting him only because we know you would want us to. You know how we need a Golden in our lives and at the lake but we know that he will never replace you but our hearts will open up to share our love with another Golden boy. 

Thinking about you tonight especially on this anniversary my handsome boy. I hope you are having fun over there on the other side. Til we meet again.

Momma

PS: This was the very last pic of Oakley taken with our youngest son the evening prior to his passing. He was saying good bye - who would have known when I snapped this shot.

Oh my the tears now are flowing.... I have been pretty strong but these anniversary days are hard.

I know many of you know how I am feeling


----------



## KKaren

Melakat, 
What a great picture of your Oakley and son. Gosh these anniversaries are so very hard. I'm sorry, I wish these days weren't so sad but the memories just seem to flood back. I think seeing pictures helps some, thanks for sharing this one. Oakley looks like he's having a blast with your son. 

I'm sure that Oakley is having fun on the other side, he's pain free, watching over you and is also glad you are bringing a little brother home.

Sending love and hugs. Karen


----------



## Karen519

*Oakley*



Melakat said:


> Oakley - it has been 2 months this evening that you you collapsed with that evil Hemangio that we did not know was brewing inside of you.
> 
> Time has helped subdue the pain of you not being here with us but Mommy wants you to know that you were so very special to each and every one of us and that we will love you forever!
> 
> Even though our new little puppy was just born days ago please know Oaks that we are getting him only because we know you would want us to. You know how we need a Golden in our lives and at the lake but we know that he will never replace you but our hearts will open up to share our love with another Golden boy.
> 
> Thinking about you tonight especially on this anniversary my handsome boy. I hope you are having fun over there on the other side. Til we meet again.
> 
> Momma
> 
> PS: This was the very last pic of Oakley taken with our youngest son the evening prior to his passing. He was saying good bye - who would have known when I snapped this shot.
> 
> Oh my the tears now are flowing.... I have been pretty strong but these anniversary days are hard.
> 
> I know many of you know how I am feeling


What a beautiful picture of Oakley and your son. I know how you feel, losing a baby to hemangio. The only good thing about it, is that because it moves so fast, they don't have time to suffer.
When we've adopted after after losing our dogs, I've noticed that they usually have one or two mannerisms, characteristics, of the dog at the Bridge. I bet your new pup will! I choose to think that's a way of telling us, that they're fine, at the Bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry, anniversaries are really hard.
So many things happen that we do not pay attention on but later when we look back all of sudden we understand what was happening, wish we knew it then or maybe is better we did not know. That photo of your boys is so precious.


----------



## swishywagga

Such a beautiful photo, thinking of you x


----------



## HolDaisy

That is such a beautiful photo of Oakley and your Son, thanks for sharing. It is evident in the photo just how much they loved each other. We lost our Rottie girl this time last year, and like Oakley she went very suddenly and unexpectedly, it really is so tough to get your head around that they were so ill and yet seemed fine.

Oakley will really be so proud of you for taking the next step welcoming another golden into your lives, try not to feel guilty because he would want you all to be happy again. He will be smiling down from the bridge and watching over you all, your new pup will have a very special angel in Oakley watching over them.


----------



## Melakat

KKaren said:


> Melakat,
> What a great picture of your Oakley and son. Gosh these anniversaries are so very hard. I'm sorry, I wish these days weren't so sad but the memories just seem to flood back. I think seeing pictures helps some, thanks for sharing this one. Oakley looks like he's having a blast with your son.
> 
> I'm sure that Oakley is having fun on the other side, he's pain free, watching over you and is also glad you are bringing a little brother home.
> 
> Sending love and hugs. Karen


Thank you Karen. I still have not done my tribute to Oakley video but I will one day. I think of you and how you are coping as well without your girl.


----------



## Melakat

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am very sorry, anniversaries are really hard.
> So many things happen that we do not pay attention on but later when we look back all of sudden we understand what was happening, wish we knew it then or maybe is better we did not know. That photo of your boys is so precious.


Yes this is very true. When I look back the signs were there but nothing that was alarming. It was hard that it was such a shock that he went so quick but it may have been harder if we knew he was dying and there was nothing anyone could do


----------



## Melakat

HolDaisy said:


> That is such a beautiful photo of Oakley and your Son, thanks for sharing. It is evident in the photo just how much they loved each other. We lost our Rottie girl this time last year, and like Oakley she went very suddenly and unexpectedly, it really is so tough to get your head around that they were so ill and yet seemed fine.
> 
> Oakley will really be so proud of you for taking the next step welcoming another golden into your lives, try not to feel guilty because he would want you all to be happy again. He will be smiling down from the bridge and watching over you all, your new pup will have a very special angel in Oakley watching over them.


Thank you Hollie - life goes on and I think it is better to live with what you love and that is Goldens  for our family  I hope that you and Sammy are doing well.


----------



## Melakat

Karen519 said:


> What a beautiful picture of Oakley and your son. I know how you feel, losing a baby to hemangio. The only good thing about it, is that because it moves so fast, they don't have time to suffer.
> When we've adopted after after losing our dogs, I've noticed that they usually have one or two mannerisms, characteristics, of the dog at the Bridge. I bet your new pup will! I choose to think that's a way of telling us, that they're fine, at the Bridge.


Thank you Karen. One of Oakley's half brothers visited our family yesterday. He has the same Mom as our pup that was just born. Our family agreed that there were things about him that reminded of us of Oakley. We knew when we met him yesterday that our hearts are open


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now seeing this as I've not been on much recently. I'm so sorry that you lost beautiful Oakley so suddenly to this tragic disease! Holding you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by to say that I'm thinking about you, hope that you're doing okay.


----------



## Melakat

Thanks Hollie - Yes, I am doing much, much better  I have my moments though if I let myself go there as I did on his 2 month anniversary of missing him. Like all of you promised time helps so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The days turn into weeks, the weeks into months, and before you know it, a year has gone by. In some ways it will feel like it was only yesterday and in others it will feel like it was a lifetime ago since your boy was with you. At least that was how it was for me, the one year anniversary was hard, it didn't seem like it should be possible that he had been gone that long.

I said goodbye to my Old guy almost 4 years ago. We think of him everyday, miss him everyday. I still have times when I cry when I think of him, but I have more days where I smile when I remember something he use to do. My current boy does things that remind me of my bridge boy often. I take this as a sign that he's still with us. 

I wish you didn't have to go through this, it effects everyone differently. If we didn't love them so much and they didn't mean so much to us, it wouldn't hurt so much. We are so lucky to have them be a part of our lives.


----------



## Melakat

Thank you Carolina Mom - yes I cannot believe that 2 months have already come and gone and I know that next year when the leaves start to change and all of the Golden Fall colours abound - this will really remind me of the time we lost our Oakley.

When I look back I do feel blessed that our breeder picked him for our family - he was perfect for us and he filled our home with such love and made us laugh so much as he was a goofy but very smart boy. 

The one thing I think about often is the fact that Goldens are a lot of work and it is hard to keep the house neat and tidy with a Golden in it but when I compare our home to my neighbours who do not have such beautiful handsome pets - their houses just don't feel like a "home" - so I am really looking forward to our new boy who yes I am sure will do many things to remind us of our Oakley and he will continue on where Oakley left off and make our house a home


----------



## Melakat

When Oakley passed away we had ordered a ceramic paw print. Today we got the call that it is ready to be picked up along with his hair clipping that I had requested to have.

I will be strong - I will be strong - I think - .......


----------



## california gold

Hi Melakat. How are you doing? Thinking of you. How great to think to order the paw print and hair clipping. Whenever I know in advance, I keep those stepping stone kits around(find them at craft stores) and I make a paw print with their paw and decorate it with cut glass, stones, marbles. I have these letters that stamp into the concrete to put their name onto it. I made one for Bridgette Anne and will put it by her rose when we find the perfect one for her. I decided moving forward I'm going to make all my dogs now and in the future a stone while they are happy and healthy....


----------



## california gold

I love, love, love the picture of your son and Oakley.


----------



## Melakat

california gold said:


> Hi Melakat. How are you doing? Thinking of you. How great to think to order the paw print and hair clipping. Whenever I know in advance, I keep those stepping stone kits around(find them at craft stores) and I make a paw print with their paw and decorate it with cut glass, stones, marbles. I have these letters that stamp into the concrete to put their name onto it. I made one for Bridgette Anne and will put it by her rose when we find the perfect one for her. I decided moving forward I'm going to make all my dogs now and in the future a stone while they are happy and healthy....


This is a wonderful idea... why wait until they are gone to do this but to do it on our own when they are vibrant and healthy - thanks I will do this with our next Golden.

How are you doing? Time does help and knowing that we are going to open our hearts to another Golden in about 6 weeks does bring a bright ray of sunshine to our lives.


----------



## Melakat

california gold said:


> I love, love, love the picture of your son and Oakley.


I love it too and so hard to believe that that was his last pic - so fitting.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi and that I'm thinking of you, you must be missing your boy so much...especially coming up to Christmas. I hope that he's found Daisy at rainbow bridge and that they're bounding around together having lots of fun.


----------



## Melakat

Thanks Hollie - yes I bet Daisy found him pretty quick. I am doing much better and most of the time when I think and remember him it is with a smile and not a tear.


----------



## swishywagga

Just wanted to stop by to say hi and let you know we are always thinking of you. So glad to read that things are getting a little easier for you, hugs sent from me and Uncle Barnaby!


----------



## Melakat

swishywagga said:


> Just wanted to stop by to say hi and let you know we are always thinking of you. So glad to read that things are getting a little easier for you, hugs sent from me and Uncle Barnaby!


Thank you Swishywagga and Uncle B for checking in on me


----------



## Melakat

Well we leave in the morning to visit our new puppy who we will take home on January 31st.

I have been very excited to meet him and it has given our family great joy knowing we will open our hearts to another golden.

But on the eve of doing this I cannot stop thinking about you Oakley. I wonder if this is normal. To feel both so very happy and so very sad. 

I miss you my handsome fellow. Our home just has not been quite the same without you in it.


----------



## Harleysmum

It is not a replacement. It is the one that Oakley will send you.


----------



## Taylorsmum

Melakat said:


> Well we leave in the morning to visit our new puppy who we will take home on January 31st.
> 
> I have been very excited to meet him and it has given our family great joy knowing we will open our hearts to another golden.
> 
> But on the eve of doing this I cannot stop thinking about you Oakley. I wonder if this is normal. To feel both so very happy and so very sad.
> 
> I miss you my handsome fellow. Our home just has not been quite the same without you in it.



It is normal for you to be thinking about Oakley, he was and still is part of your life. Don't worry the love for the new one will come and overtake any feelings of guilt you have. I like to think that had I not had Henry in my life and know the love of a golden, that in all likelihood Taylor would not be with me now. 

I worried about comparing Taylor and Henry, that Taylor would come up short in the comparisons. It didn't happen, neither the comparing nor the coming up short. Each has brought love and a whole bundle of joy but they are so different and I celebrate the difference, after all Taylor is not a replacement.

I am looking forward to seeing photos and hearing about both his and your adventures. What a wonderful way to begin the New Year, Oakley in your heart and a new puppy in your arms.


----------



## brianne

Enjoy your visit with your new puppy. I'm sure Oakley will be right there with you guiding your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> Well we leave in the morning to visit our new puppy who we will take home on January 31st.
> 
> I have been very excited to meet him and it has given our family great joy knowing we will open our hearts to another golden.
> 
> But on the eve of doing this I cannot stop thinking about you Oakley. I wonder if this is normal. To feel both so very happy and so very sad.
> 
> I miss you my handsome fellow. Our home just has not been quite the same without you in it.


Melakat

It is VERY NORMAL to feel this way. Oakley will help you, one day at a time.
Please let us know how your visit goes!! Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think it's very normal to be thinking about Oakley, it's bittersweet in many ways.
Oakley had such a profound effect on your family, because of him, you are opening your heart and home to another Golden, it's a tribute to him and how wonderful he was. 

You can never replace one dog with another, each dog is very special, unique and they bring something special to your life. This new little one will be very special to you also but in his own way. He will help your hearts heal and will bring back love and joy into your lives. 

Enjoy your visit, looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Melakat

Thank you all - you are the best! I know down deep in my heart that we are not replacing him but it sure stirs up a lot of emotions.

I remember when we took Oakley home - I remember feeling emotional as well. I knew how hard in love I would fall and I knew that one day that would bring pain. But all of the in betweens are so worth it!

I will be sure to take pictures.... off to catch a ferry!


----------



## Melakat

Karen519 said:


> Melakat
> 
> It is VERY NORMAL to feel this way. Oakley will help you, one day at a time.
> Please let us know how your visit goes!! Have you picked out a name yet?



No name yet LOL. We have a few and I think that we will wait to confirm it once he is home.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi Melekat,

I didn't realize the new baby was part of 2 posts (i replied to the other post this morning). I am so happy that you are getting a new puppy to love.
Oakley will show him the ropes, I'm sure of it.
Good luck and I hope you have/had a wonderful hello visit.


----------



## Karen519

*Melakat*



Melakat said:


> Thank you all - you are the best! I know down deep in my heart that we are not replacing him but it sure stirs up a lot of emotions.
> 
> I remember when we took Oakley home - I remember feeling emotional as well. I knew how hard in love I would fall and I knew that one day that would bring pain. But all of the in betweens are so worth it!
> 
> I will be sure to take pictures.... off to catch a ferry!


Melakat: Yes, all of the in betweens are so worth it. I can't imagine my life without dogs!


----------



## swishywagga

Looking forward to hearing all about your visit, Oakley will be looking down on you with a big smile on his face!. Hugs sent to you all from me and Uncle Barnaby.


----------



## Melakat

Hi Uncle B thanks so much for checking in. You will not want to miss the adorable pic of the puppies found here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ppy/324650-ready-love-again-litter-1-2-a.html

Still no name but I have your "Hero" on my list


----------



## swishywagga

Melakat said:


> Hi Uncle B thanks so much for checking in. You will not want to miss the adorable pic of the puppies found here:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ppy/324650-ready-love-again-litter-1-2-a.html
> 
> Still no name but I have your "Hero" on my list


If you choose my name, you will be known as 'Uncle Barnaby's Hero!. Hugs x:wavey:


----------



## Melakat

Oakley - it was 6 months ago tonight that you collapsed. We did not know you were dying - you hid it so very well from all of us. You were so brave, so strong, so loving, gentle and fun.

We have welcomed our Logan into our lives and we love him already. You would love Logan too Oaks.

I just wanted to let you know that we love you and miss you every single day.

I hope you are having fun over there at Rainbrow Bridge waiting for us to meet again.

Love you Oaks. 

I heard this song in the radio today and it reminded me of our time at the lake together and how you loved to hang out on the dock. The ice on the lake is melting and almost gone. We will miss you this Summer at the Lake.

So I'm gonna sit right here
On the edge of this pier
Watch the sunset disappear
And drink a beer

Funny how the good ones go
Too soon, but the good Lord knows
The reasons why, I guess

Sometimes the greater plan
Is kinda hard to understand
Right now it don't make sense
I can't make it all make sense

So I'm gonna sit right here
On the edge of this pier
Watch the sunset disappear
And drink a beer

So long my friend
Until we meet again
I'll remember you
And all the times that we used to...

... sit right here on the edge of this pier
And watch the sunset disappear


----------



## KKaren

Sending hugs to you Melakat. What a sweet song to sing and remember Oakley. I am certain that he is watching over you and little Logan. He knows your lake and will be there too.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on this tough anniversary date  we never stop missing them for a second do we? I'm sure that Oakley would adore little Logan and he will always be smiling down on you all. I bet you have so many wonderful memories of Oakley at the lake that you can treasure forever, and he'll be so pleased that Logan is getting to live an amazing life full of love and adventures just like he did. I hope that he has found Daisy at rainbow bridge, as I know that they would be great friends.


----------



## Karen519

*Melakat*

Thinking of you!


----------



## rabernet

You are in my thoughts today, remembering Oakley!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and remembering beautiful Oakley. Hugs sent across from me and Barnaby.


----------



## california gold

Melakat said:


> Oakley - it was 6 months ago tonight that you collapsed. We did not know you were dying - you hid it so very well from all of us. You were so brave, so strong, so loving, gentle and fun.
> 
> We have welcomed our Logan into our lives and we love him already. You would love Logan too Oaks.
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that we love you and miss you every single day.
> 
> I hope you are having fun over there at Rainbrow Bridge waiting for us to meet again.
> 
> Love you Oaks.
> 
> I heard this song in the radio today and it reminded me of our time at the lake together and how you loved to hang out on the dock. The ice on the lake is melting and almost gone. We will miss you this Summer at the Lake.
> 
> So I'm gonna sit right here
> On the edge of this pier
> Watch the sunset disappear
> And drink a beer
> 
> Funny how the good ones go
> Too soon, but the good Lord knows
> The reasons why, I guess
> 
> Sometimes the greater plan
> Is kinda hard to understand
> Right now it don't make sense
> I can't make it all make sense
> 
> So I'm gonna sit right here
> On the edge of this pier
> Watch the sunset disappear
> And drink a beer
> 
> So long my friend
> Until we meet again
> I'll remember you
> And all the times that we used to...
> 
> ... sit right here on the edge of this pier
> And watch the sunset disappear


What a great song! The words couldn't be truer. I love the picture of Oakley. Looks like he had Good taste in wine.. 6 months.. At times it seems like yesterday. Bridgette Anne would have turned 10 on April 4th. Just seems so unfair that her and Oakley couldn't have been with us longer. Summer time wI'll definitely not be the same without them. Hopefully your new boy will keep you guys so busy that the sad times are far and few. Big Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Melakat

*RIP Butterball*

Tank you everyone.

Today was another very sad day for me. I had to send my Orange Tabby Butterball to Rainbow Bridge. He turned 16 last month and lived through 2 Golden Retriever puppies - bless his soul.

He had been ill and took a turn for the worse just 2 weeks after Oakley left us. Thank Goodness he bounced back to give us 6 more months.

Today I knew it was the day to say good bye and he went peacefully.

Butterball had been with my boys since they were 6 and 9 they are now 22 and 25. Here is a picture of my Oakley as a Pup and Butterball at 8 and another of them not long before we lost our Oaks. They are now together at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Melakat

Having trouble uploading pics tonight here is the other one.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry for the loss of Butterball (great name!). He was a good age. My sister and BIL recently lost their beloved cat at 16 also. They have no children so their cat was their baby. Our two cats are 13 and 14, still healthy but you never know what is around the corner. No doubt Oakley will be at the bridge saying "What took you so long?" and Butterball will reply "I had to help that new fellow settle in!" They both had wonderful lives with your family.


----------



## Melakat

Ahh thanks Harleysmum that is exactly what Butterball would say  You made me smile and I needed that


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry for your loss of Butterball. He is with his brother now reunited again. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry for your loss of Butterball, he sounded like a very special boy. He will be reunited with Oakley at rainbow bridge for sure. Hope that you're getting lots of extra Logan cuddles during this sad time.


----------



## Coby Love

So sorry for your Oakley. I just lost my Coby last night, unexpectedly. It is excruciatingly painful. Oaks was a big strong handsome boy just like my Cobes. Bless you.


----------



## Coby Love

Oh and butterball lived a good long life! Bless his little soul. I had a stuffed animal growing up (a cream colored dog) that I named butterball.


----------



## xooxlinds

*lots of hugs*


----------



## Soonerlaw

That is such a beautiful picture of him. Just know that you gave him a great life and he loved you as much as you lived him


----------



## swishywagga

Am sorry for the loss of Butterball, the pictures are beautiful.


----------



## goldensmum

So very sorry for your loss of Oakley - such a handsome boy - I have no words that will help you through this very sad and difficult time, but know that we are all thinking of you.

I hope in time your happier memories of your lives together will help and that you will remember your boy with a smile

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO

Run free and sleep softly Oakley


----------



## Melakat

Oakley's Breeder kept one of the 9 puppies and sent me a note today that they had to say good bye to Oakley's brother Sammy yesterday. Same nasty stinking disease! I think now that 5 of the 9 are gone due to Hemangio. 

I know the pain they are going through and it reminds me of my sweet boy. Love you Forever Oakley Dokley.


----------



## bemyangell

I know how you feel we lost our 1st golden to cancer. It is an aweful disease. So sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hemangio is evil! So sorry...


----------



## Harleysmum

Such a tragedy to lose these beautiful dogs so young.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no, poor Sammy  it's so unfair!


----------



## Karen519

*mELAKAT*



Melakat said:


> Oakley's Breeder kept one of the 9 puppies and sent me a note today that they had to say good bye to Oakley's brother Sammy yesterday. Same nasty stinking disease! I think now that 5 of the 9 are gone due to Hemangio.
> 
> I know the pain they are going through and it reminds me of my sweet boy. Love you Forever Oakley Dokley.


Melakat: I am so very sorry to hear about Sammy!!


----------

